# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Mi Luna cumple un año

## Luján

Hoy 8 de febrero hace un año que nacieron Luna y sus hermanitos. Desde su, apenas, un mes y tres semanas vive con nosostros y creo que  puedo afirmar que es la perra más feliz del mundo.

Quisiera mostraros alguas fotos que resumen este año (10 meses con nosotros)

Un mes y tres semanas. Nada más llegar a casa.
 

Tres meses. Corriendo en el Delta del Ebro.
 

Ya marcaba estilo cogiendo palitos con cuatro meses
 

Toda una nadadora con cinco meses
 

Toda una modelo con ocho meses
 

Bueno, quizás no tanto
 

Lo que sí es cierto es que es muy cariñosa
 

Con diez meses conoció la nieve
 

En definitiva. Una ricura que sólo sabe dar cariño, amistad y compañía.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades Luna :Smile: 

Seguro que es muy feliz con vosotros, por lo menos eso parece en las fotos y aburrida seguro que no está.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lujan amigo, la perrita tiene cara de buena, como ya veo qué disfruta de ella sólo me queda darte mí enhorabuena.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

No sé quien está más feliz si Luna o su dueño/amigo.
Realmente está preciosa.

----------


## FEDE

Felicidades Luján se ve que estáis bien felices con esa preciosa perra, al igual que ella con vosotros, ojala esa felicidad os dure muchos años.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Felicidades a los dos!!! Se os ve felices con ella y un animal de compañia lo único que hace es dar cariño a sus dueños y muy buenos momentos...
Lo peor es cuando nos dejan... yo casi toda mi vida he tenido perros y he disfrutado mucho de ellos y lo dicho, lo malo es cuando murieron, que me costaba muchas lágrimas... Pero es ley de vida!!
Os quedan muchos años de disfrutarla y sigue colocando fotos de su evolución!!
Lo que no entiendo es a las personas que compran o adoptan animales y luego los abandonan!!! :Mad: 
Desde aquí un APLAUSO a las protectoras de animales y personas que se preocupan de los animales!!
Un abrazo Luján.

----------


## ben-amar

Felicidades a los 2  :Smile: 
A seguir disfrutando de esos paseos y juegos. Mi "leona", Loreta, tiene ya 12 años y aun sigue con toda la vitalidad y ganas de juego. 
En plan ejercicio, es ver Iznajar y se lanza en busca del agua a nadar como si los peces la llamaran  :Big Grin:

----------

